# Chat room



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Come in the chat room 2 people in there

Link

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1


----------



## Moserschnitzel (Jan 22, 2019)

Is this live? Sorry for my ignorance, I'm just having a hard time navigating.


----------



## steelhawaii43 (Jul 12, 2020)

If I have a 55 gallon aquarium with two HOB power filters with great 3 stage filtration could I get away with 60-65 small tetras in it? fish​


----------



## steelhawaii43 (Jul 12, 2020)

Also I purchase an Easy-Aqua mini fan RC-003 that has a air flow knob. It has a approx. 6 inch cord with a suction cup attached to it. Would anyone know what it is for or where to put it? In water? Out?


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

i have a 29 gallon long with 20 pounds of sand some driftwood some rocks and some ceramic stuff but i need to set it up and get plants
Any ideas for fish to keep?


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

i was thinking zebra danios, swordtails and a rubber lipped pleco, is this a good or bad idea? (all male swordtails)


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

maybe a dwarf gourami or angel to top it all off? what do you think
BTW im 11


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

I am too


----------



## Than007 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey guys. Ive got a pond like setup with tarp and all and i have an oscar and kenyi cicjlids n some swordtails in it. I just added one aftican catfish in there. Do u guys know if having that catfish in there is safe?


----------



## Than007 (Jul 19, 2020)

Than007 said:


> Hey guys. Ive got a pond like setup with tarp and all and i have an oscar and kenyi cicjlids n some swordtails in it. I just added one aftican catfish in there. Do u guys know if having that catfish in there is safe?


Its just a baby btw


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

Than007 said:


> Its just a baby btw


How big is the pond


----------



## Than007 (Jul 19, 2020)

PerfectSatyr683 said:


> How big is the pond


1.60m×1.50m×25cm(deapth)
Around 600L(132 gallon)


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

Than007 said:


> 1.60m×1.50m×25cm(deapth)
> Around 600L(132 gallon)


They grow super big what I looked up was they grow up to four feet I would rehome him and switch it out with some comet goldfish they are pretty cheap


----------



## Than007 (Jul 19, 2020)

I know they get big, but thought my oscar would take care of it😅😅😅 they r afterall extremely aggressive. He takes care of himself even now! But thank you very much for replying to my query 😊😊😊


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

yay people so maybe zebra danios with skirt or neon tetras or maybe cherry barbs for my 29 gallon?
what do you think?


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

Maybe 8 zebra danios and some fancy guppies


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

thank you i may go with that but maybe a rubber plecostomus or something


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

with your idea, how many is some?
4 or 5?


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

4


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

Maybe a rubber lip pleco. Just be warned they produce a lot of ammonia so be ready to do a lot of water changes.


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

Your welcome


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

PerfectSatyr683 said:


> Your welcome


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

okay so maybe some shrimp
what do you think for cool bottom feeders


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

well I like panda cories tell me what you want and I will tell you if you are overstocked


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

what should i get for my 3 gallon I currently have nothing


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

okay thank you i may also do yoyo loaches with cherry barbs and blue dwarf gourami
5 or 6 yoyos with 5 cherry barbs and 1 blue dwarf gourami,
thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

not for your 3 gallon
for that i suggest freshwater pea puffers or maybe a betta
thank you


----------



## PerfectSatyr683 (Jul 17, 2020)

ok]


----------



## New fish Keeper 19947 (Jul 11, 2020)

maybe could i get a clown pleco?


----------



## SilverBetta (Sep 24, 2020)

Life isn’t fair. My betta fish, Neptune,(Black Orchid Male) was born in a cup and shoved into the world for decoration. I “bought” him from a Petco and he lived a nice life in a five gallon tank all on his own. He wasn’t completely isolated, next to his tank is a 30 gallon tank with live plants and goldfish. He loved to sit on his leaf on that side and just stare at the other fish. His tank was filled live plants and many places for him to hide. But one day his tank cracked, so we had to go buy a new one. This new tank came with its own filter, this filter looked flimsy and,unlike the other one, had a tube sticking out the bottom that did the cleaning. I didn’t want to use this one, but had no choice because the other filter had no way to grip onto the side. He was in this new tank for at least a week. One afternoon I went over to his tank to check up on him and see how his new home was. He didn’t greet me at the glass like usual so I circled his tank to try to look for him. After a few minutes I became worried and started to take things out to try to find him. After completely emptying his tank, and no sight of him, my heart broke. The only thing left was the stupid filter. With shaking hands, I began to disassemble it under water. After removing the flimsy tube, I noticed that it had no bottom cover on it. It had me thinking, when I first put it together, it had no bottom, I assumed it was fine because the pet store I trust most has it on its shelves without ant warnings. But I lifted the tube, and Neptune’s fragile body floated out. I examined him and, I still break down when I think about it. His tail was completely shredded and he was missing an eye. He had missing scales all along his body and was bleeding from his mouth. I still can’t believe it. The employees at the store said this tank was the best and had the most sells. It had no warning that something like this could happen. You probably think I’m making this up or I’m looking for attention. I’m sharing this as a warning. Make sure your filters are safe and don’t have holes in them. Make sure you do research before trusting the pet companies. I had to euthanize Neptune with clove oil myself, there was no way he would make it. But it’s just horrific and heartbreaking that he had to go through all of this.


----------



## JustGotFishNov2020 (Nov 30, 2020)

HOW ON EARTH DO I CLEAN THE FISH THEMSELVES I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR ANSWERS TO THIS FOR AGES!!!!!????!?!?!?!??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!


----------



## steelhawaii43 (Jul 12, 2020)

New fish Keeper 19947 said:


> i have a 29 gallon long with 20 pounds of sand some driftwood some rocks and some ceramic stuff but i need to set it up and get plants
> Any ideas for fish to keep?


cardinal tetras would look great in that set up.................


----------



## steelhawaii43 (Jul 12, 2020)

JustGotFishNov2020 said:


> HOW ON EARTH DO I CLEAN THE FISH THEMSELVES I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR ANSWERS TO THIS FOR AGES!!!!!????!?!?!?!??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!


you dont............


----------



## Ryan & francesco (Jun 18, 2021)

Bacon Is Good said:


> Come in the chat room 2 people in there
> 
> Link
> 
> Tropical Fish Keeping


Hello, new member here


----------



## Ryan & francesco (Jun 18, 2021)

Ryan & francesco said:


> Hello, new member here


How do I get in chat room ? Sorry 😬


----------



## kjevans1170 (10 mo ago)

Ryan & francesco said:


> How do I get in chat room ? Sorry 😬


Hello


----------



## kjevans1170 (10 mo ago)

Iv set up a new tank it's about 26 gallons iv a problem with my aranda he's been treated for tail rot but has a small white bit started on his mouth warter crystal clear 30 percent warter change done carbon out due to treatment but had to buy primafix how do I go about starting a new treatment after the fin rot treatment do I do a 50cent warter change or 30 percent leave filter in for 24 hours and start the new bit stuck thanks Kate


----------



## asawetuntoy (2 mo ago)

My guppies are harassing my pregnant swordfish pls tell me why


----------

